# Como utilizar el Pen drive como memoria RAM en la PC



## foso (Feb 16, 2010)

Alguien conoce la forma de usar el pen como memoria RAM en la PC ? Hace mucho, cuando compré mi primer pen me ofrecían uno capáz de hacer esto. Pero ahora tengo entendido que se puede hacer con cualquiera. Quien tenga info al respecto si me puede comentar un poco.
Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 16, 2010)

El windows 7 y el windows vista ya traen incorporada esa aplicación. Yo lo probé, hace rato, ya no recuerdo.

Hay mucha información dando vueltas, Googlea un poco..

PD: Si es para probar la aplicación me parece bien, pero si necesitas aumentar RAM por requerimeinto de software , etc, agregale RAM "física".

Saludos!


----------



## chapin (Feb 19, 2010)

conecta tu usb, luego metete a sus propiedades y de alli a la ventana de ready bost


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 19, 2010)

tengo entendido que este proceso en el windows xp no se puede hacer que solo se puede desde windows vista.
Por favor si alguien tiene claro esto me podría contestar si es verdad lo que tengo entendido o no?


----------



## LM380 (Feb 20, 2010)

FeeeR dijo:


> tengo entendido que este proceso en el windows xp no se puede hacer que solo se puede desde windows vista.


Así es, he visto comentarios acerca de que se puede utilizar el pendrive como ayuda a la RAM en XP con este programa: http://www.eboostr.com/


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 20, 2010)

LM380 dijo:


> Así es, he visto comentarios acerca de que se puede utilizar el pendrive como ayuda a la RAM en XP con este programa: http://www.eboostr.com/



Me lo estoy descargando para probar, muchas gracias LM380.-


----------



## el Paquito (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola, espero que ese pen-drive a usar como "RAM" sea uno ya muy usado y gastado... porque usar el pen-drive como RAM acorta considerablemente la vida del mismo.

Por otro lado, no vas a notar una mejora brutal, ni mucho menos, la velocidad de un pendrive es muuuy reducida, más que la de un disco duro, y ya ni hablar si comparamos con la velocidad de una RAM real.

En verdad el sistema operativo utiliza el pen-drive como 'memoria virtual', sí, esa que va a parar al disco duro, la reparte entre el pen-drive y el disco duro. No hay mas.


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 21, 2010)

La verdad que no me gusto mucho...
Ahora me puse a leer comentarios y no se si me conviene o no ponerlo me parece que voy a seguir con mi 1.5gb de ram y esto lo voy a dejar pasar como si no me hubiera enterado, no tengo muchas ganas de arruinar mi pendrive igual muchas gracias LM380 por a verte preocupado y a ver pasadome el soft.


----------



## bysma (Feb 23, 2010)

El pendrive no esta realmente echo para utilizarlo como ram. La velocidad que da un pendrive como ram es minima con respecto a una ram fisica. Esto solo te provocara quebraderos de cabeza y mal rendimiento. 

Pero si lo que quieres es abiarte creo que hay algun software que te pone como ram una particion del disco duro, que es algo mas rapido que el pendrive.


----------



## alkronos (Feb 24, 2010)

El pen drive o memoria USB no se utiliza como memoria RAM, con el ready boost de widnows o con algun programa de terceros lo unico que se hace es que el Pen Drive funcione como SWAP (memoria virtual), por otro lado la cantidad de memoria que puedes usar va a depender de tu sistema operativo, si es un sistema operativo de 32 bit la memoria maxima que reconoce es de 3 a 3.5 GB si es de 64 bits podra reconocer hasta 16 GB, ahora bien aunque fuera posible usar las memorias USB como memoria RAM, no sirve de nada ya que son muy lentas comparadas con la memoria RAM, las cuales trabajan a frecuencias de 266, 333, 666, 800 Mhz, caracteristica que no poseen las pen drive.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 26, 2010)

alkronos, supuestamente el windows xp64 soporta hasta 2TB de memoria ram, (memoria momentaneamente no disponible), te lo digo porq me recibi de tecnico en hardware en el ita hace 1 semana y eso es lo que decia el manual. Pasando a otra cosa, el disco duro es mas rapido que el pen drive (algunos, la mayoria sata2) y ademas tiene mas almacenamiento, pero igual no se compara nada a la velocidad de la ram y muchisimo menos a la caché. Si quieren aumentar su ram solo tienen que ir a inicio/propiedades sobre mi pc/solapa de opciones avanzadas/ en la parte rendimiento apretar configuracion/ ir a la solapa de opciones avanzadas y abajo donde dice memoria virtual ponemos cambiar y cambiamos el valor hasta la memoria que queramos que llegue. NUNCA piensen que poniendo mas ram la maquina va a ir mucho mas rapida, eso solo tiene razon si tambien se cambia la frecuencia de la ram 600mhz/800mhz/1033mhz y solo si la mother y el micro lo permiten. Imaginence tener una pentium 2 de 600 mhz y tener una ram ddr2 de 1033mhz jajajajajajajaja, seria muy al dope tener una ram mas rapida que el micro ajjajajajaj


----------



## alkronos (Mar 7, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> alkronos, supuestamente el windows xp64 soporta hasta 2TB de memoria ram, (memoria momentaneamente no disponible), te lo digo porq me recibi de tecnico en hardware en el ita hace 1 semana y eso es lo que decia el manual. Pasando a otra cosa, el disco duro es mas rapido que el pen drive (algunos, la mayoria sata2) y ademas tiene mas almacenamiento, pero igual no se compara nada a la velocidad de la ram y muchisimo menos a la caché. Si quieren aumentar su ram solo tienen que ir a inicio/propiedades sobre mi pc/solapa de opciones avanzadas/ en la parte rendimiento apretar configuracion/ ir a la solapa de opciones avanzadas y abajo donde dice memoria virtual ponemos cambiar y cambiamos el valor hasta la memoria que queramos que llegue. NUNCA piensen que poniendo mas ram la maquina va a ir mucho mas rapida, eso solo tiene razon si tambien se cambia la frecuencia de la ram 600mhz/800mhz/1033mhz y solo si la mother y el micro lo permiten. Imaginence tener una pentium 2 de 600 mhz y tener una ram ddr2 de 1033mhz jajajajajajajaja, seria muy al dope tener una ram mas rapida que el micro ajjajajajaj



*zxeth* Mira Windows xp de 64 bits tiene un limite Teorico de 16 EB de memoria fisica, pero esta limitado a 128 GB reales de memoria fisica y 16 TB en memoria virtulal (swap, archivo de paginacion), por otro lado el aumento de memoria virtual no es al gusto de cada uno, tal como lo indicas "memoria virtual ponemos cambiar y cambiamos el valor hasta la memoria que queramos que llegue", si aumentas la memoria virtual hasta donde te de la gana lo unico que lograra es hacer el archivo de paginacion tan grande que te dejara sin espacio disponible en el disco duro, la memoria virtual o archivo de paginacion debe se entre 1.5 y 2 veces la memoria fisica instalada, por ejemplo si tienes 2 gb de memora RAM tu memoria virtual debera tener un tamaño de entre 3 y 4 GB, no mas que eso, si son 3 GB los que tienes en RAM entonces la virtual debe ser de 4.5 a 6 GB, esto lo menciona Microsoft mismo en su documentacion tecnica, y te digo porque tengo 20 años de experiencia en redes, hardware, software y todo lo relacionado a la informatica. (sin contar las certificaciones).

Por cierto memoria ram de 2TB si esta disponible, yo trabajo con equipos en los cuales tenemos hasta 8TB.


----------



## zxeth (Mar 7, 2010)

memoria RAM de 2 terabytes?. lo maximo de ram que vi yo fueron 32gb. Otro, tema el punto al que yo queria llegar es que para tener mas memoria ram no tenes que comprarte un pen drive para ram, que tan solo cambiando eso ya tenes mas memoria. El punto era que para tener una maquina mas rapida tenes que tener ram mas rapida( osea a otras frecuencias). Segundo tema, te habia corregido porque pusiste que puede tomar hasta 16gb. Y tambien se que el limite Teorico es de 16 exabytes. Mi idea no era discutir, solo era aportar a tu idea


----------

